# Used Murano vs Rogue



## brewman63 (Jul 6, 2012)

I have an '05 Frontier with low milage (47,000) that I'm thinking it's time to trade in for something with a little better gas milage and more comfortable to drive on trips. I originally was interested in the Murano. I like it's looks and size. I'm only looking for an '09 or newer, model SL or LE. There are some features that are standard for me - Bluetooth, sun roof. Others are nice to have - leather, back up camera. The problem is it seems that the model I want, with decent milage, may be a little out of my price range. So I'm thinking about the Rogue ('09 or newer). It looks like I can get more features for the price. My question is how does it compare comfort-wise to the Murano? I know it's not as big so I'm giving up some cargo space. What about driving for long periods of time for the driver, passenger and those in the back? And how does it's reliability compare to the Murano? Any advice is appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I would probably rent a Rogue for a day trip...


----------



## katz_n_jamer (Oct 26, 2012)

I think you are going to find the Rogue is much smaller, especially in cargo capacity. Compare them side by side to see the difference.


----------

